# Domanda su torsmo....

## |_dan_|

Ciao a tutti,sto cercando di configurare torsmo e ho visto che ci sono diversi post a riguardo, solo che ci sono 2 cose che mi lasciano molto perplesso:

- in uno di essi c'è un tizio che afferma che torsmo non puo' essere correttamente compilato con la flag -O3 ( io nelle flags ho -O3 )

-se provo la configurazione di default di torsmo prendendo il file .torsmorc contenuto nella documentazione mi viene restituito il seguente errore : "Errore di virgola mobile" e poi si chiude torsmo.

Attendo vostri suggerimenti, grazie  :Smile:   :Smile: 

|_dan_|

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a cambiare -O3 con -O2 mentre compili torsmo e poi vedi se funziona

----------

## Onip

io ho -O3 e torsmo mi funziona bene. magari hai sbagliato a copiaincollare il file...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io ho -O3 e torsmo mi funziona bene. magari hai sbagliato a copiaincollare il file...

 

purtroppo non vuol dire molto il fatto che a te funzioni.

con gentoo ci sono in ballo tanti di quei fattori per cui alla fine ogni sistema è diverso da un altro. basta una flag USE per sconvolgere il sistema.

----------

## Onip

lo so, era per dire di non scartare l'ipotesi di un errore diverso a priori...

----------

